# Checking out Leon13 pouches with some 400+ fps shooting



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I received some nice stuff from Germany... check it out guys... these things allow for some really high speeds with the simplest of setups:






Oh, and they're well made and all that jazz as well... I wouldn't have even attempted this stuff if they weren't!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shirt bill. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, that's fast. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

yep, these pouches are nice!

He's a really great guy!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

for some reason, subliminally i suppose, i wanted to recite the pledge of allegiance. thats some great speed on an overcast cool day. thanx for the video !


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice! I certainly would not like to be stung with one of them at 400fps


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice.

I actually had slingshot in hand to head outside and try these same pouches out with some 1/4" this afternoon...only to realize I was out of 1/4! Bummer.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice video thanks

and hope you get fast over your cold

cheers


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Great vid. Leon does make lovely stuff !


----------

